# Interesting Doctor's visit



## Clouder (6/6/16)

Well @Casper 's been feelin awful and decided to go see the Doc Yesterday....

Been having a cold and fever now since last week and then the Doctor diagnosed him with a bad case of the flu, but with *serious inflamation in his lungs*!!!

Gave him a whole pharmacy to take home, but, interestingly enough, Doc said he can vape as much as he wants!

How's THAT!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (6/6/16)

Great doc @Clouder 
Get better soon @Casper


----------



## Mark121m (7/6/16)

Wooooo hoooo.
That's awesome.

Casper get better soon. I'm also getting sick. But vape I shall


----------



## MoeHS1 (7/6/16)

Hmmm. That's very interesting. Hope you get better soon @Casper


----------



## Spydro (7/6/16)

Back when I saw my doctor 4 times a year the lead questions always included asking if I still smoked. First time I saw him after I stopped smoking and later had taken up vaping... I said I quit, now I vape. He was glad I quit, asked me a lot of questions about vaping, inspected the gear I had with me, wanted to see me use it. He told me I could vape at his office when I came and asked me to put together a bunch of info about it that he could copy and pass out to his other smoking patients (which I did). The waiting area is not large enough IMO to do so with other non vapers present, so I vape out front while waiting (Nurse Laura knows where to come find me). I don't vape when with him either despite to the OK to do so same as I wouldn't have smoked because he doesn't do either. Now days I only see him twice a year, but it's a rare trip to the clinic that I don't see some folks out front vaping and rarely see anyone smoking.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MoeHS1 (7/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Back when I saw my doctor 4 times a year the lead questions always included asking if I still smoked. First time I saw him after I stopped smoking and later had taken up vaping... I said I quit, now I vape. He was glad I quit, asked me a lot of questions about vaping, inspected the gear I had with me, wanted to see me use it. He told me I could vape at his office when I came and asked me to put together a bunch of info about it that he could copy and pass out to his other smoking patients (which I did). The waiting area is not large enough IMO to do so with other non vapers present, so I vape out front while waiting (Nurse Laura knows where to come find me). I don't vape when with him either despite to the OK to do so same as I wouldn't have smoked because he doesn't do either. Now days I only see him twice a year, but it's a rare trip to the clinic that I don't see some folks out front vaping and rarely see anyone smoking.


Well done on helping convert people and getting them off the stinkies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Casper (9/6/16)

Hi guys. Thanks for the wishes! 

Yes, it's 03:H02 and I'm WIDE awake. 

The damn medication keeps me from sleeping, some very k@k side effect. 

Anyway, so I went back to Doc today (Wednesday) , since I'm not feeling any better, took xrays of my lungs, and told me that I now have a very nice Pneumonia. Lekker man. 

At least I'm still vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/16)

Casper said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for the wishes!
> 
> Yes, it's 03:H02 and I'm WIDE awake.
> 
> ...



Oh no @Casper
Look after yourself and wishing you get better soon


----------



## Stosta (9/6/16)

Yeah the flu this year has put a lot of people I know into a bad state, loads of them ending up with pneumonia (or however you spell it).


----------



## Eequinox (9/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah the flu this year has put a lot of people I know into a bad state, loads of them ending up with pneumonia (or however you spell it).


I got knocked flat on my backside with the same flu for 5 days Doc also asked me if i still smoked and could say no with a grin also told her i vape and she said that's great and said she recommends to her smoking clients to vape instead i gave her the ecigssa link which she said she will pass on to her patients

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Effjh (9/6/16)

Casper said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for the wishes!
> 
> Yes, it's 03:H02 and I'm WIDE awake.
> 
> ...



Regardless of what doctor says, I would not vape if I had Pneumonia. It is proven to still cause a certain degree of inflammation in lungs, which won't help your recovery one bit. If you have to, only do mouth to nose puffs to get nicotine fix, no inhalation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

